# Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)



## Mafgo (26. Januar 2003)

Hallo Petryjünger,
wer war schon auf Moen oder Umgebung und kann mir sagen wo mann gut Angeln kann. Dabei ist es egal ob im Meer oder am Forellenteich oder anderen Gewässern.
Danke Mafgo


----------



## Dxlfxn (26. Januar 2003)

Hallo Mafgo!
Der Grönsund zwischen Harbollebro und Harbollepynt ist eine gute Ecke für Meerforelle. Weitere schöne Ecken zum Brandungs bzw. Meerforellenangeln liegen  an der Ostküste bei Hjelm und Holtegaard. Allerdings ist die Süd-Ostküste immer für einen Fisch gut. Im Mai haben die Fischer in den
Bundgarnen sogar Lachse!
Auch Möns Klint ist eine klassische Meefostrecke - auch in
Sommernächten.
Das Steege Noor bringt immer wieder gute Hechte und Barsche.
Zu Forellenpuffs kann ich nichts sagen, da ich das nicht als
angeln betrachte....
Mön ist sicher eine gute Wahl, wünsche dir viel Petri Heil!


----------



## Mafgo (26. Januar 2003)

Hi
Danke für die Tips.Ich habe da eine Frage die zwar zum Thema paßt vieleicht aber im falschen Themenbereich ist.
Wie sieht eine  Grundausrüstung zum Meerforellenangeln aus?
Danke Mafgo


----------



## Udo Mundt (26. Januar 2003)

Im Grönsund habe ich in den 90èrn sehr gut gefangen.
Allerdings vom Boot aus. Im Bereich von Harbölle Hafen
kannst Du vom Ufer aus auch schon in 12Meter tiefen Wasser fischen. Wie es nach dem Ölunfall dort aussieht kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Auf alle Fälle ist Mön eine sehr schöne Insel, und immer einen Besuch wert. Im Osten der Insel, kurz vor den Kreidefelsen gibt es auch einen wunderschön gelegenen Forellesee.
Infos für das Meerforellenangeln kannst Du reichlich im Meerforellen und Bellybootforum nachlesen.


----------



## Ace (27. Januar 2003)

@Magfo


> Wie sieht eine Grundausrüstung zum Meerforellenangeln aus?



Spinnrute 2,70-3,30m Länge(je nach Körpergröße)
          WG zwischen 30 und 50Gramm
          die meissten Ruten haben 15-40g angegeben.
Robuste salzwasserfeste Stationärrolle mit Kopfbremse die ca. 150-200m 0,25ér monofile Schnur fassen sollte.
Wathose am besten Neopren...damit hälste das n büschen länger aus im Wasser  
 Warme Unterwäsche und überhaupt funktionelle Kleidung die dich lange warm hält.

n großer Pott Kaffee/ oder Tee ist mir persönlich auch sehr wichtig  

Ergänzung: 
Köder solltest du natürlich auch haben wenn du fische fangen willst #t 
schlanke bis leicht kompakte Küstenblinker oder Wobbler
mein Lieblingsgewicht liegt bei 18-22g.


----------



## havkat (28. Januar 2003)

Und Geduld.....viiiieeel Geduld, Stehvermögen, Hartnäckigkeit oder eine Riesenportion Glück am Anfang.

Kurz: Wenn du ein bißchen crazy bist, kann das sehr hilfreich sein. :q

Achja...

Wenn du ernsthaft einsteigen willst, solltest du in einen guten, geräumigen Küstenwatkescher mit *tiefem u. großmaschigem* Netz investieren.
Ich strande zwar auch oft einen Fisch, aber nur wenn´s die Beschaffenheit des Ufers und vor allem der Sitz des Hakens zulässt.
Gute Mefostrecken haben manchmal den &quot;Nachteil&quot;, daß schon das Waten &quot;etwas&quot; kompliziert sein kann.
Einen guten Fisch dann noch zum Stranden ans Ufer führen kann ins Auge gehen, besonders nachts.
Da haben wir auch das nächste Utensil: KOPFLAMPE!


----------



## Mafgo (1. Februar 2003)

Hi
Vielen Dank für die Tips. Das sieht gut aus mit der Ausrüstung da brauche ich mich ja nicht so sehr in Umkosten stürzen da das meiste schon vorhanden ist.
Und sollte es mit den Meerforellen nicht klappen gehe ich an einen Put&Take.Da muß ich nur noch rausbekommen wo der auf Moen genau liegt.
Daanke Mafgo


----------



## sundfisher (11. April 2003)

*Møn*

:m schau doch mal auf meiner Homepage unter Gewässerkarten da findest du alle Plätze auf Møn


----------



## sundfisher (11. April 2003)

*Møn*

Habe gerade noch einmal die Karte um einen Platz aktualisiert. Du findest ausserdem einen Link zu einer Webcam des dänischen Strassenamtes die alle 15 min aktualisiert wird und ca. 5 km von Møn entfernt auf der Brücke angebracht ist die man auf dem Weg nach Helsingør überquert.

Knæk og bræk


----------



## Mafgo (20. April 2003)

*Angeln auf Moen*

Hi
Danke für die Tips auf Deiner sehr guten Seite. Leider habe ich die Webcam nicht gefunden . Vieleicht kannst Du mir genau schreiben wo ich diese finde.
Vielen Dank Mafgo


----------



## sundfisher (20. April 2003)

*Møn Webcam*

auf  dem link zur seire des dänischen Strassen und Ornungsamtes "dasktuelle ......." klicke auf das Kamerasymbol
auf der Brücke hier der direkte link http://www.vintertrafik.dk/amtkort.asp?amt=35
links unter "vordingborg" auf der Brücke wo du auch nach Møn abfährst. die sete ist leider nur auf Dänisch aber temperatur und wind sind ja international verständlich angegeben

knæk og bræk


----------



## Fazza (19. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Angeln auf Moen...
wir waren jetzt 2 Wochen auf Moen und ich kann nur sagen: nie wieder! 
Es ging mit einer sehr dürftigen Unterkunft los und endete damit, dass wir außer einen mickrigen Hornhecht innerhalb von 14 Tagen nicht einen Fisch gefangen haben. Der Grund hierfür ist offensichtlich - wir hatten keine Wathosen mit. Allerdings schwärmt die vom Tourismusverband Moen herausgegebene Angelbroschüre auch von unzähligen Stellen, an denen von Land aus geangelt werden kann - das ist schlichtweg gelogen! Man muss wohl mindestens 100-200m ins Wasser, um an die Kante zu kommen. Und selbst mit Wathosen - wir hatten fast die ganze Zeit starken Wellengang, dass wäre nix geworden! Ne, außer Seegraß gab es in der Zeit dort nichts zu holen. Alternativ dachten wir daran, aufs Meer rauszufahren - wurde in der Broschüre ja ebenfalls heftig beworben. Nur bei dem einen Kutter war die Maschine gerade hin und der andere - MS Discovery - hatte keinen Bock mehr. Die absolute Krönung war ein versumpfter Tümpel auf irgendeinem Feld, in dem man gegen Zahlung einer unverschämten Summe hätte Angeln dürfen, "put and take" nennt sich das Ganze - ohne mich! Wie gesagt - nie wieder - nächstes Jahr fahre ich wieder nach Norwegen, dass ist zwar schweine weit aber 1000x besser.


----------



## sundfisher (19. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Wo seid Ihr denn gewesen auf Møn, habe dort schon selbst geangelt und gut gefangen, an der grossen Steilküste "Stor Klint" ist nach einem Meter das Wasser übermannstief, hier sind auch gute Fanggründe und dieser Abschnitt streckt sich über einige Kilometer, dass Urlaubsbroschüren lügen wissen wir ja alle.

Schade dass du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht hast.


----------



## Fazza (20. September 2005)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Wir haben es auf der ganzen Insel probiert. Meist waren wir in Klintholms Havn, Hvide Klint und in Harbölle (bitte nicht auf die Schreibweise achten, kann mir sowas nicht merken). Aber auch an dieser Brücke im Norden der Insel, die nach Nyord rüber geht.

Bei Stor Klint fängt man wohl nur gut, wenn der Wind günstig steht und die Kreide von der Strömung nicht aufgewirbelt wird - dem war leider nicht so. Wir haben im übrigen einige enttäuschte Angler getroffen, die dieselben Erfahrungen machen mussten... war vielleicht auch eine ungünstige Zeit.
Auf die Frage hin, wo man auf der Insel ohne Wathosen Angeln kann, wurden wir von den Einheimischen übrigens ausgelacht...#q


----------



## HD4ever (24. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

gucke grade mal nach helpful hints fürs Angeln auf Moen ....
viel aktuelleres scheints da wohl leider nicht zu geben |kopfkrat
aber schaun wir mal ... *such*
spekuliere ja auch eine Woche im Zeitraum April/Mai zum Schleppangeln im tieferen Wasser ... :a:s

denke dieser Sep war hier in in D auch nicht viel besser und auch hier anner Küste sollte man unbedingt ne Wathose mitnehmen :m


----------



## pflanzen-franky (8. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Ich fahre Übermorgen für 14 Tage auf Moen und freue mich schon wie ein kleiner Junge auf;s Wasser.Mal sehen was es bringt.Ich werde Euch Alles berichten.Bis bald.


----------



## HD4ever (8. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

na dann mal viel Erfolg !
mach mal ordentlich viele Bilder .... :m


----------



## Malagacosta (8. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Wir werden am 16.5. hinfahren. Wäre schön, wenn mal eine aktuelle Info kommen würde, wo man wirklich mal was fängt. 
Petri Heil wünscht dir
Malagcosta


----------



## villemflusser (4. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Hallo,

ich mache diesen Thread nochmal auf, weil er der erste ist, auf den man bei Suche nach "Angeln + Mön" stösst:

Kann mir hier jemand sagen, ob ich mit diesem allgemeinen dänischen Angelschein, den man für die Meeresangelei kaufen muss, auch im Stege Nor angeln darf? 
Das scheint ja Brackwasser, wenn nicht sogar Süsswasser (?) zu sein. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, ob das (im Sinne dieses Angelscheins) zur Kategorie "Meer" gehört oder nicht #c .

Falls man extra Angelscheine dafür kaufen muss: Weiß jemand wo?

Danke,
Villemflusser


----------



## Malagacosta (31. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Hallo Villemflusser, 

war *leider* im Urlaub, deshalb erst jetzt. Meines Wissens kannst du überall auf Mön mit dem normalen Küstenschein angeln, außer in Flüssen und Seen. (Flüsse gibt es wohl auch nicht) Ganz sicher bekommst du aber hier Auskunft und auch den Schein, wenn Du denn einen brauchst:

[FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]*Møns           Turistbureau*[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]Storegade  2[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]DK-4780  Stege
          Tel. +45 55 86 04 01
          Fax +45 55 81 48 46
          [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]moens.tourist@tteam-moen.dk[/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]
          [/SIZE][/FONT][FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]www.moen-touristbureau.dk[/SIZE][/FONT]


[FONT=Geneva,Arial,Helvetica][SIZE=-2]Übrigens, werden wir im Mai auch mal wieder auf Mön sein!
          [/SIZE][/FONT]
[/FONT]
Viel Spaß auf Mön und Petri Heil
Malagacosta#h


----------



## jpm7890 (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Wie läufts z. Z.?


----------



## HROJanosch (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Hallo...mich würde auch gerne mal interessieren was auf moen so los ist....fahr mit der Familie im september dorthin und ich hatte drauf spekuliert vielleicht ne brandungsrute mitzunehmen...hat da wer Erfahrungen???
mfg


----------



## villemflusser (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Bin zurück von Mön, war in der Hjelm Bugt, also Südküste. Hier kurzer Erfahrungsbericht (und wenigstens jetzt ein spätes kurzes Dankeschön @Malagacosa für die Antwort):
 Ich war vom 31.7. bis 7.8. dort, war dreimal angeln (mehr war ohne Scheidungsdrohung nicht rauszuschlagen |rolleyes ): zweimal auf Grund mit Brandungssystem & einmal ein ernstzunehmender Versuch auf Mefo mit Spinnrute, letzteres nur Dämmerung/abends, auf Grund abends/nachts. Mefo war nichts, allerdings habe ich Einheimische getroffen, die mir (für mein Gefühl glaubwürdig) versicherten, es würde laufen, auch genau jetzt (im August!), je nach Stelle (dort an der Südküste) sogar durchaus ohne Wathose. Ich vermute, dass ich die falschen Blinker/Spinner hatte, bilde mir nämlich sogar ein, mindestens ein mal eine beim Rauben gesehen zu haben. Hatte mich nicht extra mit "Mefo-Blinkern" eingedeckt, sondern nur das dabei, was ich zuhause (Mosel/Rhein/Maare) auf Barsch/Hecht benutze, war vielleicht ein Fehler?
Beim Brandungsangeln auf Grund war der Erfolg eindeutig witterungsabhängig: Der Tag der Anreise hatte schlechtes Wetter, vormittags noch Regen, ansonsten den ganzen Tag teilweise starken aufländigen Wind, es gab am Strand abends verhältnismäßig kräftige Brandung. Ich habe an diesem Abend zwei Aale (65&84cm) und tatsächlich immerhin auch eine gerade so maßige Scholle gefangen. Letztere hat mich echt gefreut, denn Aale fange ich auch zuhause, aber Schollen gibt's bei mir in RLP nur im Tiefkühlfach ). Der zweite Versuch war bei "schönem" Wetter, die See war spiegelglatt und absolut ruhig - genauso verhielt es sich dann aber auch mit dem Angeln: absolut ruhig, es tat sich buchstäblich NICHTS. 
Ich hatte keine extra Brandungsrute, sondern habe meine Karpfenrute und meine HeavyFeeder verwendet, die ich jeweils mit so einem fertigen Brandungsvorfachsystem (Paternoster mit Auftriebskugeln, Blinkerblättchen etc.) mit 140g-Blei bestückt hatte. Köder waren Watt- und Ringelwürmer, habe sie ca. 50-60m weit rausgefeuert an einer Stelle mit Sandgrund zwischen Krautfeldern und steinigeren Stellen. Habe nur auf der Feeder gefangen, ich hatte ja nicht viel Zeit zum Üben, war bei der Bisserkennung unsicher. ich vermute, dass ich v.a. an der starren Karpfenrute evtl. einiges "verschenkt" habe, weil ich Bisse bzw. den richtigen Zeitpunkt nicht erkannt habe? #c
Ein wichtiger Tipp: Es gibt auf ganz Mön scheinbar keinen gescheiten Angelladen. In Stege gibt es ein Sportgeschäft, wo es auch ein bisschen Angelzeug gibt, aber Lebendköder (Wattwürmer o.ä.) gibt es dort auch nicht. Mir wurde gesagt, dass es im kleinen Supermarkt in Klintholm Havn "manchmal" Watt- oder Ringelwürmer ("Sandworm"?) gebe, aber als ich dort war, war das jedenfalls nicht so... 
Das bedeutet: Wer auf Mön mit sowas angeln will, muss sich wohl auf dem Hinweg eindecken. Ich hatte das glücklicherweise gemacht und mir auf Femarn im Angelladen vor der Fährüberfahrt welche geholt (auch diese Brandungsvorfächer). ACHTUNG: Lebendköder müssen vorbestellt werden (Baerlin Tackle in Burg/Fehmarn - sehr nette & hilfsbereite Crew und der Laden liegt nur 5 Minuten neben der Autobahnstrecke zur Fähre). Allerdings ist man dann auf die ersten zwei Abende zum Angeln festgelegt, denn danach sind die Würmer durch. Gegen Ende des Urlaubs erklärte mir ein Fischer, man könne auch gut mit (Tiefkühl-)Garnelen angeln, die bekommt man ja dort auch im Supermarkt - habe ich nicht mehr ausprobieren können, aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist das ein Ausweg.
Summa summarum hatte ich meinen Spass, und kann mich der teilweise vernichtenden "Mönkritik" einiger früherer Posts hier nicht wirklich anschließen. Habe nicht unbedingt die Kühltruhe zum Überlaufen gebracht  , aber hey: zum ersten Mal Brandungsangeln und gleich eine Scholle - was will man mehr ? #v 

Beste Grüße, 
villemflusser


----------



## HD4ever (26. August 2010)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

hauptsache du hattest deinen fun !!! #h


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

ausgebuddelt.
Gibts eigentlich aktuellere Info's zum Angeln um Moen?
Bin am Überlegen im September nochmal gen DK zu düsen
Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

nich so Viele auf einmal


----------



## otto193 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Lohnt es sich noch Richtung Møn zu fahren . Fahre eventuell im Sommer nach Auf die kleine Insel und wusste bis jetzt nicht das man dort angeln kann.

Petrie Otto


----------



## DAVE1 (28. Februar 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Ich würde mir ein Boot ausleihen in Stege, und ab auf Hecht in der Bucht 
um Stege herum habe es noch nicht getestet aber es war ein guter Bericht 
in der Rute und Rolle Ausgabe januar 2015.
Da steht auch die Schonzeiten drin,bin selber im Mai dort und fahre wenn die 
Schonzeit zu Ende ist wieder weg.
Was das andere Angeln auf Forellen angeht habe ich in den 15 Jahre davon 10 mal dort, 1 nur gefangen.
Auf Meerforelle, mus man dort Erfahrung haben am besten von Profis die öfter dort angeln.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## DAVE1 (1. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Einfach bei der Toristickbüro in Stege nach fragen ist gleich inter der Brücke rechts im Ort.
Wie gesagt ab 16.5 kann man wieder Hechte im Brackwasser angeln.

Gruß DAVE1


----------



## wasser-ralf (2. März 2015)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Mefo geht auch. Hatte vor zwei Jahren zu Ostern dort ein paar Tage - genauer gesagt auf der kleineren Insel Bogö. Der Durchlass auf dem Grönsundvej (Verbindungsstraße zwischen Bogö und Moen) ist z.B. ein Hotspot.
 Auch Hecht geht wohl in den Boddengewässern gut. Habe einen sehr großen verendet in Harbölle Havn gesehen.
 LG Ralf


----------



## ZirniZ (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Hallo Zusammen!
Weis jemand von Euch ob man sich auf Mön ein Boot ausleihen kann um auf die Ostsee raus fahren zu können?
Kann im Netz nicht so richtig was finden!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## weinossi (1. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Hallo Stefan,
 habe gerade das gleiche Problem und gesehen dass niemand Dir geantwortet hat.
 Will Mitte August auch rüber nach Moen, hast Du schon was raus gefunden ob man dort Boote mieten kann? Vielleicht in Stege..
 Viele Grüße und danke,
 Thomas


----------



## ZirniZ (10. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Auf Mön gibt es leider keinen Bootsverleih, um in der Ostsee zu fischen!
Die Leihboote in Stege sind fürs Brackwasserangeln!
Gruß


----------



## kokanee (20. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln auf Moen (Dänemark)*

Hallo zusammen,

werde im Mai 2017, 3Wochen auf Moen, Klintholm Havn verbringen. Habe leider bisher nicht wirklich viel Infos gefunden über die Angelei vor Ort. War vielleicht jemand in letzter Zeit vor Ort und kann mir ein paar Tips geben. Hauptsächlich werde ich vom Boot aus fischen wenn Wind und Wetter OK sind.

Grüße kokanee


----------

